# I got a bath and a haircut!



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Mommy twied her best...weally! If she did a bad job, don't waf! I wuv my new haiwcut!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well i think it's downright adorable! GREAT JOB!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome haircut!!!! well done!!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

What a cutie pie. Love love love the long ears. So Pretty !
Jenna:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Really cute!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You look gorgeous :wub: what a great job Mummy did. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks great! Much better than when I try doing Rugby!


----------



## Jenny's_Kirby (Jan 23, 2011)

looks really good! soooo cute!


----------



## Jenny's_Kirby (Jan 23, 2011)

I really want to grow Kirby's ears long like that! :thumbsup:


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job!! Adorable


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cory -- you did that cut? :aktion033::aktion033: I just love Bibu's face so much. What a great job.:chili::chili: Of course methinks Bibu couldn't look bad no matter what. But that's really a great cut.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Good job....Bibu is still a cutie!!...You're braver than I am...Hubby bought me a nice grooming table & clippers and all the stuff so I can do my own grooming....I've done it twice now, but I'm not showing pics....My girls would be mortified...So I need to practice some more before I get brave enough.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think that's a great hair cut your mom gave you and you look absolutely adorable!! :wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I had let his grow out a bit and was just trimming it because I was scared to go short on my own. Then he got some mats here and there and I knew he was going to be happier in a short cut. So with every bath I gradually cut more and more until I ended up with this result. I still have a looong way to go and so many things to learn. My next purchase will be a pair of good/inexpensive straight shears and thinning shears! I think good shears help a lot!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You did a good job! He looks adorable!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:aktion033::aktion033:Bibu look adorable -- great job.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Great job*

I wish I could do this!!! you did GREAT! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

He is so lovely, great job!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I think your mom did an awesome job!!!


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

great job


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

You did a great job and yes straight shears and thinning shears will make a big difference.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW!!!! you did a wonderful job!!! TOTALLY LOOOOVE IT!!!!!! can I send Snowy and Crystal your way for a hair cut?? you REALLY did GREAT!!! I am impressed!!!

Kat


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

You did an awesome JOB! :wub: so cute!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I fink yu wook nice. I wike da haircut! Mommy said if she could do that good of a job, she'd be cutting me!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

> You did a great job and yes straight shears and thinning shears will make a big difference.


Thanks! Would you happen to know which ones are good yet inexpensive?



> can I send Snowy and Crystal your way for a hair cut??


Maybe the next time I'm in the desert I'll stop by and trim away!! :w00t: :thumbsup:


As soon as I get good shears I will trim his hair again and post pics. Hopefully he will look better the next time around! :chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awesome job !


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, so cute! I think you did a fantastic job. Love the long ears on Bibu. She looks like a little bunny rabbit. :wub: I think I want this cut for my Sophie next time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Cory I think you did a awesome job.. I hesitate to post pictures of my babies that are not in show coat because I am needing IMPROVEMENT in that area of grooming.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't remember if I posted on here already or not, but just wanted to say that WOW, you did an AMAZING job!!! Bibu looks fantastic!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Well done ,looks adorable.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You did a wonderful job!! Love the haircut~~~Are you open for business???:chili::chili::chili:


----------

